# zoo pictures



## Bigahole (Nov 25, 2004)

recently went to the zoo and i want share some pictures. hope u like first post


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Bigahole said:


> recently went to the zoo and i want share some pictures. hope u like first post :laugh:


cool










are those aldabras??


----------



## Bigahole (Nov 25, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> recently went to the zoo and i want share some pictures. hope u like first post :laugh:


cool










are those aldabras??
[/quote]

nope those are giant tortoises


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Cool photos man.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Cool Pics, alligator looks awesome


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice green tree python


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

This is definately a great topic as first post









You just gotta love that green tree python, to bad that they are so ill tempered







What kind of snake is the one in the first picture?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

jan said:


> What kind of snake is the one in the first picture?


Looks like a Western Hog. Great snakes for pets.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Sweet pictures, thanks for sharing them.

What zoo is that?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I love zoo pics.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

The Bearded Dragon is pretty sweet too.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

that green snake is f*cking sweet.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

what are those turtles doing? looks like the one in front either loves or hates what the one in back is doing. Good pics, i love when zoo's have lots of reptiles. My zoo up here doesnt because it gets so cold and rainy, and most of the exhibits are outdoors.


----------



## Bigahole (Nov 25, 2004)

glad you guys like it, the pics was taking in southwick zoo in Mass pretty nice zoo in my opinion, you could ride an elephant or camels there. yeah its a hognose snake


----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2005)

jan said:


> This is definately a great topic as first post










Indeed

Nice photo's


----------

